# Problema con Xorg-X11

## antogc

Buenas a todos, soy un poco novato en esto de linux, pero deseo fervorosamente meterme de lleno en este mundo que rodea a linux, tengo un portatil Acer Travelmate 291LMi, con gráfica intel corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV, estoy intentanto configurar Xorg para poder instalar despues GNOME/KDE, la distribución es Gentoo(se que es dificil  pero es la que me piden en el trabajo),  bueno al lio, configuro automaticamente el xorg.conf, lo testeo con "X -config /etc/X11/xorg.conf", me parpadea un poco la pantalla y se pone en negro, pulso Ctrl+Alt+BackSpace me salgo y obtengo un log de error: 

(EE) intel(0): detecting sil164

(EE) intel(0): Unable to read from DVOI2C_E Slave 112

....

Fatal server error: could not open default font 'fixed'

Mienstras averiguo la forma de poner los logs enteros aqui sin tener que copiarlos a mano jejeje a ver si alguien puede ayudarme...

mil gracias!!!

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

¿Por que no hacer un vulgarius xorgconfig? sigues los pasos con cuidado y detalle, sobre todo el de la ruta del mouse, el driver ó mejor dicho modulo de tu video, el teclado y los verticales/horizontales de tu monitor.

De todos modos revisate si creo el /root/xorg.conf.new de ser asi solo lo copias en /etc/X11/xorg.conf y listo con un simple startx ya deberias estar en modo gráfico.

----------

## achaw

Por lo que veo, me parece que te faltan fuentes.

```
emerge corefonts freefonts sharefonts ttf-bitstream-vera
```

Creo que con eso andaria...

Saludos

----------

## antogc

e instalado los paquetes y no funciona...llevo un día leyendo en foros y tal sobre el problema pero ninguna solución que prueba termina con el problema....al parecer puede ser un problema del fichero fonts.alias, pero no lo encuentro por ningún sitio, además nosé que tipo de información debe contener, empiezo a frustarme un poco...espero que no todo en gentoo sea igual, poruqe sino pronto me volveré loco!!!...

----------

## jgascon

Péganos el archivo xorg.conf que usas y la salida de la orden, grep '(EE)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log, a ver si podemos ver que pasa.

 *antogc wrote:*   

> espero que no todo en gentoo sea igual, poruqe sino pronto me volveré loco!!!...

 

Tranquilo una vez configuradas las X lo peor ha pasado  :Wink: 

----------

## antogc

Salida de error del log: 

```

(EE) intel (0): detecting sil164

(EE) intel (0): Unable to read from DVOI2C_E Slave 112

```

A parte cuando intento hacer startx, me da un error fatal al final:

```

Fatal server error:

could not open default font 'fixed'

```

El xorg.conf es el creado automaticamente con el xorg config:

Ahora el /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

            Identifier "X.org.Configured"

            Screen      0   "Screen0" 0 0

            InputDevice "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

            InputDevice "keyboard0" "Corekeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath   "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   #FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   #FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   #FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   #FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"   

   FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

   FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"   

   FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID"

   FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load "record"

   Load "dri"

   Load "extmod"

   Load "xtrap"

   Load "glx"

   Load GLcore"

   Load "dbe"

   Load "type1"

   Load "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier "keyboard0"

   Driver "kdb"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier "Mouse0"

   Driver "mouse"

   Option "Protocol" "auto"

   option "Device" "/dev/input/mice/"

   Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier "Monitor0"

   VendorName "Monitor Vendor"   

   ModelName "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier "Card0"

   Driver "intel"

   VendorName "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"

   BusID "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device "Card0"

   Monitor "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport 0 0

      Depth 1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport 0 0

      Depth 4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport 0 0

      Depth 8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport 0 0

      Depth 15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport 0 0

      Depth 16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport 0 0

      Depth 24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Otra cosa esta copiado a mano asi q por errores tipograficos no sera...y finalmente creo que el problea es que algun sitio se dice cual es el tipo de fuente por defecto y no encuentra esa referencia...

gracias

----------

## antogc

buenas, encontre la solucion para el problema del font fixed, simplemente cree el fichero font.alias en la carpeta misc con la referencia. Pero ahora obtengo otro error igual de peliagudo jejej...

A parte de los (EE) de antes tengo uno nuevo que me sale e veces repetido:

(EE) intel(0):i830 Vblank Pipi Setup Failed 0

gracias!

P.D: he leido mucho que si xfs, si xd...pueden explicarme un poco que son? gracias de nuevo

----------

